# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  نظرتون درمورد نمره در مدرسه ؟تاثیر نمره دبیران

## mo3n

سلام بچه ها
 نظرتون درمورد نمره داخل مدرسه چیه و چه قدر تاثیر داره در موفقیت در کنکور و ... 
درمورد اینکه نمره و کنکور چه قدر با هم ارتباط دارن و ... 
نکته : منظورم نمراتی که خود معلما امتحان میگیرن و ... منظورم امتحان پایانی نیست که تو کنکور تاثیر مثبت داره 
 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mohsen..

> سلام بچه ها
>  نظرتون درمورد نمره داخل مدرسه چیه و چه قدر تاثیر داره در موفقیت در کنکور و ... 
> درمورد اینکه نمره و کنکور چه قدر با هم ارتباط دارن و ... 
> نکته : منظورم نمراتی که خود معلما امتحان میگیرن و ... منظورم امتحان پایانی نیست که تو کنکور تاثیر مثبت داره


باعث اعتماد به نفس میشه

----------


## mo3n

UP

----------


## fateme8878

> سلام بچه ها
>  نظرتون درمورد نمره داخل مدرسه چیه و چه قدر تاثیر داره در موفقیت در کنکور و ... 
> درمورد اینکه نمره و کنکور چه قدر با هم ارتباط دارن و ... 
> نکته : منظورم نمراتی که خود معلما امتحان میگیرن و ... منظورم امتحان پایانی نیست که تو کنکور تاثیر مثبت داره


شما اگه درس های  کنکورتون رو خوب و مفهومی بخونید مشخصا هیچ مشکلی تو درس های مدرسه و پایین اومدن نمره هاش ندارین
در مورد اهمیتشم بگم که واقعا اهمیت خاصی نداره :Yahoo (4): 
اما کسی ک بتونه تست حل کنه مطمعنا تو سوالای تشریحی نباید مشکل خاصی داشته باشه
همون درس رو اگه سر کلاس میری خوب گوش کنی
دیگه خونه نیازی نیست براش وقت بزاری :Yahoo (1):

----------


## m.erfan

خیلی ربط ندارن...کلا جدی نگیرشون...

----------


## Ashil

به نظرم ربطی به هم ندارن یکی رو میشناسم معدل دبیرستانش بالای 15-14نمیومد ولی خب یکی دوسال واسه کنکور خیلی خوب خوند الانم داره پزشکی شهیدبهشتی میخونه

----------


## tarranom

کلا این چیزا بستگی به خودت داره،،

----------

